# our 4ft snow storm



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97383

it sucks when every plow truck i own is stuck.. 2 wrangler, 3 truck, the kabota was slow digging its self out (look for the orange roll bars in the 3rd pic), then my parents burben got stuck trying to pull us out, all came down to my grand cherokee to rescue us

these pics were posted by newzjunky

http://deathby1000papercuts.com/2008...-watertown-ny/

[email protected]


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

where was this?? tug hill??


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Wish PA get a 4 foot snow storm!*


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

Not me you guys could keep that. I'll take 12 four inches storms instead......


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree with silvercity


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I know the area...Watertown NY, right at the end of Lake Ontario, along Interstate 81, they always get tons of "lake effect" snow.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

we are about 10 min from the tug, there higher in elavaiton, and get it twice as bad as we do, but i love the lake effect, it pays the bills

we are by lake ontario and 81 runs right threw watertown, you ever been here to veiw the 10ft high snow banks?


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

twgranger are you located in watertown, cant tell by your truck, but theres alot of grangers around here and they pritty much run this town when it comes to plowing, i know snow comming when they are all parked backwards in there driveways so thats when i set my alarm for 4am lol


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;963596 said:


> *Wish PA get a 4 foot snow storm!*


A storm that last up to 4 days. That a foot a day.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

jeepwannab;963839 said:


> twgranger are you located in watertown, cant tell by your truck, but theres alot of grangers around here and they pritty much run this town when it comes to plowing, i know snow comming when they are all parked backwards in there driveways so thats when i set my alarm for 4am lol


yes lol :salute:


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

pmorrissette;963789 said:


> I know the area...Watertown NY, right at the end of Lake Ontario, along Interstate 81, they always get tons of "lake effect" snow.


we never got that much snow last winter @ 1 time. We had i think a 2 or 3 foot storm last year.


----------

